# 2008 Cavalcade of Pigeons, Fresno, CA



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

We attended this show last year with some of our birds and enjoyed it very much. It will be held November 1-2, 2008 at the Fresno Fairgrounds, Fresno, CA. It's hosted by the Central California Pigeon Club and their web site is www.ccpigeonclub.bravehost.com if you want more info.

-Cathy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing that, Cathy. I would LOVE to go.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for sharing that, Cathy. I would LOVE to go.


You mean you might really come out here? I'd love to meet you, Treesa!


----------

